# The SponeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water discussion



## nxwing (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes guys I am serious. So what do you think of the trailer. I plan on watching it with some friends in 2015.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

This is what they look like in this new Spongebob film:







The fuck is this shit?! Looks like another Sonic Boom (i.e, pumping up the characters to something they weren't).


----------



## nxwing (Aug 1, 2014)

Much more better than the Captain Magma crap if you ask me.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

The first film of SpongeBob looks absolutely gorgeous, for all cartoon + HD fans they really should check out this on Blu-ray (I think my copy came with a slipcover) because it's a must.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 1, 2014)

Doesn't look that good.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> This is what they look like in this new Spongebob film:
> 
> *snip*


 

>Robot Mr. Krabs

Okay, that's a nice touch.

Plus, they're not going to be like that the whole movie. Here's the actual trailer:


On the one hand, I'm not a big fan of the 3D animated look, and it's been years since the show was any good. On the other hand, Stephen Hillenburg is back, Antonio Banderas is the pirate, this is supposed to be the end of the series, and dat Mad Max scene. So... fingers crossed.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 2, 2014)

I watched the trailer earlier, and this actually looks like it could turn out to be really, really good. The 3D style grew on me quickly and I feel it will work well, and otherwise, having seen the trailer, the buffed out characters make much more sense.

All in all, if this is supposed to be the last big hurrah, it's looking like it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

Also, I'm not sure how many people are aware of Veggietales, but buffed out Spongebob gives me a weird Larryboy vibe.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 3, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> This is what they look like in this new Spongebob film:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Look likes Spongbob fan was copied Keroro Gunso anime style, which the alien frog used the costumes.....


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2014)

SpongeBob should have died years ago, it's bad that it's the only thing left on Nick.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> >Robot Mr. Krabs
> 
> Okay, that's a nice touch.
> 
> ...


 
This might actually be worth seeing.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 4, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> This might actually be worth seeing.


 
It is worth seeing since it's the only 90's Nick cartoon that is still alive


----------



## Walker D (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't know way all the negativity ...it actually seems to be fun


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 4, 2014)

Walker D said:


> Don't know way all the negativity ...it actually seems to be fun


Right? Looks like it will be a great time, and I'm looking forward to watching it when it comes out.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 4, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> SpongeBob should have died years ago, it's bad that it's the only thing left on Nick.


 

This may absolutely be true, but keep in mind that only for the first three seasons and then the movie was the creator of the show also the head writer.  These are probably what most people consider to be the best spongebob episodes.  After the movie he retired from the series and only acted as a consultant.  This new movie is the first thing since the first movie that has brought the creator of the show back to write.  So I actually have to imagine that if this is anything like those first three seasons and the first movie, this will actually be pretty good.


----------

